# Introduction



## J_klembz (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi I’m John I’m new around here. I’m going to start getting ready for the winter season and I want to buy a new setup so the first question I’m looking for an answer to is who has the best deals which websites? I’m going to get a new board, bindings and probably some new snow gear


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

It's not a great time to find deals, but if you check out evo or The House for last year's boards there are some that are still available on sale.

Better would be to buy slightly used on Snowboard Trader on Facebook or ebay. But if you have local shops, check those out to support them because you're not going to save much online right now and being able to try on boots is way better than trying to guess if they'll fit.


----------



## hilaryluke (Nov 19, 2020)

Okay thank you!! this is all very helpful to me!


----------

